# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 4/17/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

*The white bass run is on! Days have been hit or miss with the weather, but some of the best fishing for white bass has been on the days with snow on the ground. Expect it to improve as we see some more rain in the next week, but the time is now if you want to get in on the fish! *

*Hot Baits: Gulp Minnows on 1/16 or ⅛ Jigheads; Rooster Tails *

Walleye/Saugeye- Walleye fishing has been slow. Look for it to improve as the walleye come off the bottom of the lake to begin feeding. If you enjoy catching Saugeye, Atwood has been on fire with anglers using Jigs/Minnows and Erie Dearies with Nightcrawlers. 

Crappie -Crappie fishing has been slow as the fish remain in 15-20 feet of water and are really sluggish to bite. Reaction strikes are the only bites we are hearing of. 

Hot Baits: Jigs/1” Gulp Minnows 

Wipers (Hybrid Striped/White Bass)- Wipers have been scattered but caught over the last week. 3.5-5” Soft Plastics on Jigs or swimbait rigs have caught the most fish as well as some caught on nightcrawlers. 

Planning for next week:

-White bass in the river (bigger fish after the rain)

-Walleyes moving to more shallow water to feed as temperatures improve

-Crappies moving to beds late next week or early the following if temperatures improve drastically (they are looking for 65 degree water temps-shallow bays)


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Great report!!! Many thanks. Have you heard anything about crappie or saugeye at Tappan Lake? Just curious.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Sluggo said:


> Great report!!! Many thanks. Have you heard anything about crappie or saugeye at Tappan Lake? Just curious.



Nothing at Tappan but at Atwood, the Saugeye have been on fire.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> Nothing at Tappan but at Atwood, the Saugeye have been on fire.


Fishing down off the dam? Or any shore spot


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

fischer86 said:


> Fishing down off the dam? Or any shore spot


In and around the Spillway area from shore.


----------



## SNOOK5151 (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you guys carry rubber bands for big board trolling ? If yes what kind / type ?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

SNOOK5151 said:


> Do you guys carry rubber bands for big board trolling ? If yes what kind / type ?


Hi Snook. No we do not, we have not had much demand for that as of yet. We only carry the OffShore boards. Each season our assortment of Erie Trolling gear is expanding so maybe by the summer, but for now just carry the OffShore Boards.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice report. --Tim


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> *The white bass run is on! Days have been hit or miss with the weather, but some of the best fishing for white bass has been on the days with snow on the ground. Expect it to improve as we see some more rain in the next week, but the time is now if you want to get in on the fish! *
> 
> *Hot Baits: Gulp Minnows on 1/16 or ⅛ Jigheads; Rooster Tails *
> 
> ...


Reports as good usual. However, help me understand. Are the white bass hitting in the lake at Berlin, behind the dam or the river around route 225?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I figure the white bass are staging in the lake to make a run upriver, temps and water level will get them going . Some have been caught at West Branch last week, the river was a bit low the other day, some rain will get them in the river , but no reason out in the lake you can’t find some, all the bass don’t go upriver.


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely not running. Was out at just about every spot and talked to about 15 ppl throughout the day all up and down the river. Not one person was catching/caught any white bass and I dont remember hearing any reports of anything being caught at all. Last two days. Skunked yesterday and every other person i saw was too so the run is definitely NOT on.

I know we are all itching to get em but figured id chime in b/c im out there alot and even talked to an older gentlemen that lives on the river and one that lives up on the lake and one took his boat up the river and told me, not yet fella not time yet but realll real soon. '

Good luck this season fellow anglers love to see people out enjoying nature. PLEASE stop leaving trash at least take that sh*t with you!! I try to clean up a little in the areas i fish even if its not mine, I want my son to respect nature, the sport, and do whats right when its his turn to get out here (not even 2 yet lol)

o yea and back to old rules.... PICTURES OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! 
Tight Lines friends


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks JD. Guess I am so anxious to get out I am just about ready to believe anything! Can we fish behind the dam or along the river?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

REY298 said:


> Thanks JD. Guess I am so anxious to get out I am just about ready to believe anything! Can we fish behind the dam or along the river?


Below Berlin dam is a limited area , and not ok to go downstream, last I read it was closed off now. Ok below Milton and west branch dams. Walk the dam at WB lots of area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

As close as it is, I've never fished West Branch... how's the hybrid/white bass population there?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The hybrid/ wipers are just about non existent haven’t heard of those in years. The white bass population is pretty good and nice size one to. Better by boat but I’ve gotten them from the shore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sunday, myself and a buddy dragged a couple kayaks down to the Berlin spillway and paddled our way down the Mahoning. Spoke with some local folks along the banks who were fishing as well. We caught a walleye that just pushed 15.5" that we released as well as 4 white bass. We missed quite a few larger white bass that were really peeling drag. Those are fiesty fish. Fish were caught on grub tails and 2.75" Joshy swimbaits. We saw 2 baby fox pups hanging outside their den. One of them followed us for a little while to spark his curiosity. All in all, a great day to paddle around a catch a few fish.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ll bet that was fun getting those kayaks down the hill to below the dam 1MoreKast. 
How far down did you go? All the way to Milton, Pointview or did you stop at the bridge?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I’ll bet that was fun getting those kayaks down the hill to below the dam 1MoreKast.
> How far down did you go? All the way to Milton, Pointview or did you stop at the bridge?


You ain't kidding! I certainly got my work out in for Sunday. The gates are closed to traffic because, you know...social distancing.... so we had to drag them from the gate with gear, then down that hill. Luckily they were the cheap $200 Sun dolphin kayaks so they were rather light. Still not fun to maneuver down to the bank. We of course fished the spillway first before paddling down. We went as far as the bridge near the old tavern there. It was a beautiful day to be out.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

1MoreKast said:


> You ain't kidding! I certainly got my work out in for Sunday. The gates are closed to traffic because, you know...social distancing.... so we had to drag them from the gate with gear, then down that hill. Luckily they were the cheap $200 Sun dolphin kayaks so they were rather light. Still not fun to maneuver down to the bank. We of course fished the spillway first before paddling down. We went as far as the bridge near the old tavern there. It was a beautiful day to be out.


Shillings Mill


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Zanderis said:


> Shillings Mill


Yes sir!


----------



## Shawnba (Apr 17, 2016)

Tall Tales said:


> *The white bass run is on! Days have been hit or miss with the weather, but some of the best fishing for white bass has been on the days with snow on the ground. Expect it to improve as we see some more rain in the next week, but the time is now if you want to get in on the fish! *
> 
> *Hot Baits: Gulp Minnows on 1/16 or ⅛ Jigheads; Rooster Tails *
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawnba (Apr 17, 2016)

Any new reports on the white bass in the river at berlin?


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Not one car parked at 225 at 4pm...that should say something....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Need some rain..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

What they do post bs to get business now?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Four people on the Greenbower bridge and three cars at the Deercreek dam trailhead yesterday at 2:30. I went further up to my Berlin shoreline spot and nothing but one pullback that I missed. Stayed for about 1.5 hours. Rain started at 3:05. we are supposed to get about an inch of rain through Sunday morning. That may start things back up.


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

bm7 said:


> What they do post bs to get business now?


Looking like it.... was thinking the same thing lolol


----------



## AfishingA (Feb 15, 2020)

U missed it already. Maybe next year


bm7 said:


> What they do post bs to get business now?


No, you guys missed it. Maybe next year tho


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

AfishingA said:


> U missed it already. Maybe next year
> 
> No, you guys missed it. Maybe next year tho


.

lmao


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

AfishingA said:


> U missed it already. Maybe next year
> 
> No, you guys missed it. Maybe next year tho


 What will I ever do missing the white bass run lol oh noooo


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow really. Punks


----------

